
Russian researchers expose U.S. hard drive spyware program - georgecmu
http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/02/16/usa-cyberspying-idINKBN0LK1R320150216
======
dandelion_lover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9059156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9059156)

